# 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?



## Aka-Aka (7 Juni 2007)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/90752

Gut, ich habe die Überschrift etwas reisserisch formuliert. Aber das Thema ist ernst und ich bin weit davon entfernt, es so spöttisch zu "nehmen".



> Klaus Jansen, Bundesvorsitzender des Bunds Deutscher Kriminalbeamter (BDK), sieht derzeit die straf- und zivilrechtliche Verfolgung von Computerkriminalität nicht sichergestellt. "*Die Polizei ist im Internet eigentlich nicht unterwegs*"


*Klasse, dass dies mal so deutlich gesagt wird!*
Klar, Jammern alleine bringt es noch nicht, aber so tun, als wäre alles ok, wenn es nicht so ist,  ist (wenn es um Strafverfolgung geht) durchaus demokratiegefährdend, mindestens aber ein Verrat an der polizeilichen Aufgabe, die Bürger zu schützen.

Warum? Weil die personelle und technische Nicht- bzw. viel-zu-wenig-Existenz der Ermittler im Internet nicht nur zu einem eklatanten *Mangel* an Ermittlungsarbeit führt, sondern auch zu *Willkür und Zufall* bei der Ressourcenverteilung und folglich bei der Ermittlungsarbeit. Dies gilt selbst in einem Idealszenario, also ohne dass politische oder sonstige Hintergründe die Verteiligung von (insbesondere) *Manpower* verzerren.

Die meisten hier können ein Lied davon singen, was der Mangel an adäquater technischer und personeller Ausstattung in dem Bereich bewirkt, in dem der Themenschwerpunkt dieses Forums liegt.

Ob ein Dialerbetrüger oder ein 0137-Pinger (nur mal als zwei Beispiele, wo ich mir ein wenig mitreden zu dürfen erlauben darf) überhaupt irgendeine Angst vor Strafverfolgung haben muss, das ist doch weniger davon abhängig, was er genau gemacht hat, sondern eher davon, ob es zufällig auf dem Schreibtisch der "richtigen" Staatsanwaltschaft landet, wo der Mangel an Ressourcen durch ein Übermaß an persönlichem Einsatz zumindest ansatzweise wettgemacht wird.

In dem Heiseartikel wird dann größtenteils mehr auf die technischen Seiten hingewiesen, auf die ganz naheliegenden "alltäglichen" konkreten *Auswirkungen* des ausgesprochenen Mangels leider eher weniger.


> Jansen betonte, dass es ihm gar nicht um die umstrittene "verdachtsunabhängige Recherche" [einer meiner Lieblingsasudrücke!] zur Prävention von Straftaten im Netz gehe, *sondern allein um eine angemessene Strafverfolgung*.


Genau diese scheint im Internet auch jenseits von terroristischer Gefahr nicht gegeben und von daher stehe ich dem Beitrag sehr positiv gegenüber und halte die Häme, die in einigen Kommentaren ausgeschüttet wird, für unangemessen und diskussionsschädlich. Dem ja auch hier anwesenden opensky kann ich nur von ganzem Herzen zustimmen:


> Es ist imo ein Zeichen von Kompetenz und Staerke, wenn man
> oeffentlich einraeumt, dass nicht alles zum Besten steht


 und auch in Kommentaren wie 





> ++ für soviel Aufrichtigkeit ...
> und an Euch .. die Kripo ist nicht euer Feind !


 finde ich mich durchaus wieder.


Ältere Beiträge findet man über google, z.B. 





> Aber wie kann man sich vor Betrug im Internet schützen? Der Chef des Bundes Deutscher Kriminalbeamter, Klaus Jansen, *forderte gestern eine erhebliche personelle und statistische Verstärkung bei der Bekämpfung von Internetkriminalität*. Denn die Internet-Fahnder, die bisher im Einsatz sind, suchen hauptsächlich nach Pädophilen oder im Bereich Terrorismus. *Verbraucherschutz im Internet wurde bisher eher vernachlässigt.*


 :thumb: 8.5.07

Dass er selbst manchmal, wie bei seinem Ausspruch "Das Internet entwickelt sich zur Fernuniversität von Straftätern und Terroristen" Wasser auf die Mühlen unseres Innenministers schüttet, der so etwas gerne in seinem (un-?)Sinne aufgreift (siehe auch heise), ist mir schon bekannt (und sollte nicht die Diskussion um obige Ausführungen beeinträchtigen)


----------



## Bundestrojaner (7 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*

Deswegen will Schäuble ja die On-Line Untersuchung.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/90535
Die Verfassung muß weg!


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



Bundestrojaner schrieb:


> *Deswegen* will Schäuble ja die On-Line Untersuchung.
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/90535
> Die Verfassung muß weg!


Nein. Warum der die Onlineuntersuchung will, weiß ich nicht. Womöglch wird er nach seiner Amtszeit Aufsichtsratsvorsitzender einer schwäbischen Datenspeicherfirma. Solche Dinge sind ja oft starke Argumente, z.B. pro Biometrie. Stimmt's, Otto?
Die Abschaffung der Verfassung brauchen "die" doch gar net...


----------



## drboe (7 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*

Ich kann nicht ganz nachvollziehen, was das Ganze denn soll. Außer dem nicht unüblichem Gejammer "wir sind zu schlecht ausgerüstet, haben zu wenig Personal" finde ich da kaum Bemerkenswertes. 

Der Reihe nach: wenn die BDK Seite gehackt wurde, dann ist das zwar ein Zeichen dafür, dass es Leute gibt die das können und offenbar auch tun. Vor allem aber ist das Angebot wohl weit weniger gesichert, als gewünscht bzw. erforderlich. Das läßt vermuten, dass es um die fachlichen Qualitäten des Verantwortlichen schlechter bestellt ist, als angenommen und erforderlich.  Wenn der nun noch ein Polizeinetz aufgebaut hat, läßt mich das argwöhnen, dass es um dessen Leistungen und Sicherungen ggf. auch nicht gut bestellt ist, während der Bundesvorsitzender des BDK offenbar glaubt, dass dies ein absolutes Kriterium für alle möglichen Fähigkeiten des Betreffenden darstellt. (Ich kann übrigens Auto fahren. Jedenfalls habe ich schon mal ein Ziel nach einiger Zeit Fahrt im Kfz heil erreicht. Dass mich das schon geeignet macht einen Ozeandampfer durch die Elbe zu schippern oder eine Expedition zum Mars zu führen, halte ich sehr für fraglich.)

Auf die Frage: "welche Gemeinde es sich leisten könne, nach einem Netzangriff wochenlang im Web platt gemacht zu sein?" antworte ich: jede. Es gibt kaum eine wirkliche Abhängigkeit von der Funktionsfähigkeit der Webseiten der Gemeinde oder des Internetzugangs der Behörden. Also bitte keinen Popanz aufbauen. 

Die Kommunikation der Behörden untereinander ist nicht auf das Internet angewiesen. Wenn doch, so ist das ein Design-Fehler, den es zu ändern gilt. Behörden sollte man besser vom Internet abkoppeln und mit Stand-/Mietleitungen vernetzen. Das kommt auch der Sicherheit zu Gute. Vielerorts existieren seit Jahrzehnten eigene Netze, die dazu ggf. ausgebaut werden müssen. 

Die Forderung nach E-Mail-Verteilern für Bürgermeister oder Polizei-Einsatzführer ist in diesem Kontext, nämlich der Verfolgung von Computerkriminalität,  m. E. albern und völlig fehl am Platz. Wo Mail genutzt wird, lassen sich Listen leicht einrichten. Die Bürgermeister mögen das einfach ihrem Mail-Admin mitteilen oder in Ihrem Mail-Client bei Bedarf selbst anlegen. Beim Polizeieinsatz aber ist ein asynchrones Kommunikationsmittel wie Mail völlig unangebracht. Beides hat nichts mit der Verfolgung von Computerkriminalität im Internet oder Recherche/Prävention zu tun.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Insider (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



drboe schrieb:


> Behörden sollte man besser vom Internet abkoppeln und mit Stand-/Mietleitungen vernetzen.


Dem ist doch so, zumindest bei den Sicherheitsbehörden - du schreibst es ja selbst: 





drboe schrieb:


> Das kommt auch der Sicherheit zu Gute. Vielerorts existieren seit Jahrzehnten eigene Netze....


Beim Ankoppeln sind kommunale Behörden Vorreiter, vor allem Verwaltungen. Die altbewährten Systeme stehen nach wie vor und sind vom Internet unabhängig. Was der Käse mit den eMailadressen für Polizeiführer soll, erklärt sich mir nicht, weil außer Ratschen darüber nix brisantes zu laufen hat.


----------



## Heiko (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Nein. Warum der die Onlineuntersuchung will, weiß ich nicht.


Würde mich auch wundern. Er weiß es selber nicht.


----------



## Heiko (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



drboe schrieb:


> Die Forderung nach E-Mail-Verteilern für Bürgermeister oder Polizei-Einsatzführer ist in diesem Kontext, nämlich der Verfolgung von Computerkriminalität,  m. E. albern und völlig fehl am Platz.


Die schmeißen wieder mal einiges durcheinander.
Die Listen machen Sinn um Informationen schnell zu übermitteln - was aber aufgrund einer nicht real existierenden Sicherheitsarchitektur praktisch nicht nutzbar ist.


----------



## Heiko (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



Bundestrojaner schrieb:


> Die Verfassung muß weg!



Wenn ich zwischen Schäuble und Verfassung wählen könnte, würde ich nicht die Verfassung abschaffen...


----------



## technofreak (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wenn ich zwischen Schäuble und Verfassung wählen könnte, würde ich nicht die Verfassung abschaffen...


Der Gastposter hatte sicherlich die passenden Smilies vermißt, als Gast stehen die  
in der Postingeingabe nicht zur Verfügung. Allerdings finde ich auch unter den angebotenen 
 Smilies nicht das, was meiner Gemütslage zu dem Thema entspricht.


----------



## technofreak (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Würde mich auch wundern. Er weiß es selber nicht.


Die Ländervertreter sind offensichtlich von derselben Ahnungslosigkeit befallen:  
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/90874


> zügig eine Befugnis für heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen von Festplatten und Speicherplattformen im Netz zu schaffen


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*

Jetzt sind wir doch wieder von dem Thema weg, um das es mir eigfentlich ging. Schade...
Übrigens


> Jansen betonte, dass es ihm gar nicht um die umstrittene "verdachtsunabhängige Recherche" [einer meiner Lieblingsasudrücke!] zur Prävention von Straftaten im Netz gehe, sondern allein um eine angemessene Strafverfolgung.


Da wollte ich noch auf zwei Dinge hinweisen:
1. Ich weiß nicht genau, was jansen mit "verdachtsunabhängiger Recherche" hier meint, v.a. im Zusammenhang mit "angemessener Strafverfolgung", um die es ihm geht und
2. Die Anmerkung "einer meiner Lieblingsausdrücke" ist insofern irreführend, als ich das ganz anders meine (glaube ich) als (zB) Schäuble. "Verdachtsunabhängige Recherche" ist ein Teil meiner chaostheoretischen Suchmethoden - *daher* ist das einer meiner Lieblingsausdrücke

Mir geht es ausschließlich darum, dass er *ganz klar sagt, dass die Polizei der Internetkriminalität nicht gewachsen ist!*


----------



## Heiko (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> 1. Ich weiß nicht genau, was jansen mit "verdachtsunabhängiger Recherche" hier meint, v.a. im Zusammenhang mit "angemessener Strafverfolgung", um die es ihm geht



Das heißt nix anderes als, dass Polizisten vor dem Rechner sitzen und so lange surfen, bis sie auf eine Straftat stoßen. Aktuell sieht es leider oft so aus, dass der Geschädigte erst zur Polizei rennt und die dann zu Ermittlungszwecken surft. Da hat sie ja dann einen Verdacht.


----------



## technofreak (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wir doch wieder von dem Thema weg, um das es mir eigfentlich ging. Schade...


Soweit weg vom Thema ist das nicht. Was erwartest du denn von den ausführenden Organen, 
wenn die politisch Verantwortlichen auf populistischen Unfug setzen statt  nach  machbaren Lösungen
zu suchen.


----------



## Heiko (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



technofreak schrieb:


> Soweit weg vom Thema ist das nicht. Was erwartest du denn von den ausführenden Organen,
> wenn die politisch Verantwortlichen auf populistischen Unfug setzen statt  nach  machbaren Lösungen
> zu suchen.


Auch wahr, aber irgendwie sinds doch zwei Themen - wenn auch mit deutlich erkennbaren Überschneidungen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Aktuell sieht es leider oft so aus, dass der Geschädigte erst zur Polizei rennt und die dann zu Ermittlungszwecken surft. Da hat sie ja dann einen Verdacht.


...findet aber nix mehr und sagt "ad acta", statt sich zu überlegen "ja wo könnte es denn sonst noch was geben", was dann nicht verdachtsunabhängig wäre, sondern chaostheoretisch. Merke: Kommst Du in ein Zimmer, in dem es nach Pulver riecht, könnte dort ein Schuss abgegeben worden sein. Auch das Nichtfinden der Waffe widerlegt die These nicht  (zumal es, um in der gewagten Analogie zu bleiben, bei (z.B. Dialer-)Geschädigten "Leichen" gibt)


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



technofreak schrieb:


> Soweit weg vom Thema ist das nicht. Was erwartest du denn von den ausführenden Organen,
> wenn die politisch Verantwortlichen auf populistischen Unfug setzen statt  nach  machbaren Lösungen
> zu suchen.


ich erwarte, dass sie die Probleme öffentlich machen anstatt hinter verschlossenen Türen zu jammern - und das macht Jansen (und selbst wenn man sagen kann "Na, der kann sich das halt erlauben" bleibt es doch lobenswert, denn sich etwas erlauben können ist ja noch lange nicht hinreichend dafür, es wirklich zu tun).


----------



## technofreak (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ich erwarte, dass sie die Probleme öffentlich machen anstatt hinter verschlossenen Türen zu jammern


Das dürfte bei der derzeitigen politischen Konstellation einem Harakiri mit Anlauf entsprechen. 
Zum Märtyrer  sind nur wenige geboren.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*

Nein, man darf seine Meinung schon äußern, sie wird aber schneller in die Mainstreamassimilierungsmaschine geschmissen, als man schauen kann - oder sie wird schlichtweg ignoriert. Vielleicht taucht in der Google-News-Suche ja wenigstens demnächst auch noch die Computerseite der Augsburger Allgemeinen auf. Dann landet's mit viel Glück tags darauf in der SZ...
Sascha?


----------



## technofreak (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Nein, man darf seine Meinung schon äußern,


Nicht als Abhängiger, ansonsten wird es als Kuriosum geführt


----------



## Heiko (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ...findet aber nix mehr und sagt "ad acta", statt sich zu überlegen "ja wo könnte es denn sonst noch was geben", was dann nicht verdachtsunabhängig wäre, sondern chaostheoretisch. Merke: Kommst Du in ein Zimmer, in dem es nach Pulver riecht, könnte dort ein Schuss abgegeben worden sein. Auch das Nichtfinden der Waffe widerlegt die These nicht  (zumal es, um in der gewagten Analogie zu bleiben, bei (z.B. Dialer-)Geschädigten "Leichen" gibt)


Im Strafrecht gehts nicht nach Wahrscheinlichkeiten, sondern nur nach Beweisen. Insofern wäre zu notieren, dass es nach Pulver riecht. Die Verteidigung wird dann aber ausführen, dass es nach $chemikalie gerochen hat, die den gleichen Geruch wie Schwarzpulver, aber überhaupt nix mit schießen zu tun hat.


----------



## Heiko (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ich erwarte, dass sie die Probleme öffentlich machen anstatt hinter verschlossenen Türen zu jammern


Das ist gefährlich und rechtlich nicht machbar. Ich verstehe jeden, der das nicht tut.


----------



## Heiko (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Nein, man darf seine Meinung schon äußern



Jein. Als Beamter - und um die gehts ja beim aktuellen Thema - geht das auch nur in bestimmten Formen und Rahmen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Im Strafrecht gehts nicht nach Wahrscheinlichkeiten, sondern nur nach Beweisen.


Das Problem ist, dass man die Notwendigkeit sicherer Beweise nicht schon bei der Ermittlungsarbeit zur Bedingung machen darf. Jeder gute Kriminalist nützt doch auch Phantasie oder "Gespür", um den Weg zu sicheren Beweisen zu finden [z.B. nimmt er halt mal an, dass in einem Raum geschossen wurde, in dem es nach Pulver riecht. Das heisst ja noch nicht, dass er hergeht und den Nächstbesten, der den Raum betritt, vor Gericht schleift. Aber er könnte sich ja mal Gedanken machen, wer Zugang zu dem Raum hatte und wer davon evtl. in der nächsten Woche wieder in der Nähe eines Raumes auftaucht, in dem es leider wieder nur noch nach Pulver riecht][bitte verlange keine 100% passenden Analogien]

Vielleicht ein blödes Beispiel: "Gesichtskontrolle" bei Verkehrskontrollen. Immer wieder hört man da Polizisten sagen, dass sie die Leute, die sie rausziehen, nach "Gefühl" auswählen. Und wenn ich mich da an manche Personenkontrolle nachts in der "Ulmer Straße" erinnere, kann ich Dir sagen, dass sich Polizisten da - lediglich durch ihr "Gefühl" legitimiert - manchmal ganz schön viel rausnehmen. Und sei es nur, mich nach der Herkunft von Gegenständen zu fragen, die ich dabei habe ("wo haben sie denn diese Bierflasche her?" [geklaut?])
Nach derselben Logik hätte man zu Dialerhochzeiten Hunderte von Firmendurchsuchungen machen können - oder wenigstens die bekannten Internetseiten kontrollieren können. Ohne konkreten Anlass, nur so "aus dem Gefühl heraus"


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Jein. Als Beamter - und um die gehts ja beim aktuellen Thema - geht das auch nur in bestimmten Formen und Rahmen.


Das meinte ich ja - als BDK-Bundesvorsitzender geht das schon eher.


> Da müsse man sich fragen: "Wie kompetent sind wir als Kriminalpolizei?"


oops, das ist ja Nestbeschmutzung...


----------



## Heiko (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass man die Notwendigkeit sicherer Beweise nicht schon bei der Ermittlungsarbeit zur Bedingung machen darf. Jeder gute Kriminalist nützt doch auch Phantasie oder "Gespür", um den Weg zu sicheren Beweisen zu finden.



"Gespür" entwickelt sich aus Erfahrungen und Tätigkeiten in der Vergangenheit heraus. Wie soll sich das Gespür denn bei Internetermittlungen aufbauen, wenn es de facto keine gibt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*

Stimmt.
Jetzt sind wir wieder am Anfang.
Aber da waren wir doch schon vor Jahren.


----------



## drboe (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ich erwarte, dass sie die Probleme öffentlich machen anstatt hinter verschlossenen Türen zu jammern - und das macht Jansen (und selbst wenn man sagen kann "Na, der kann sich das halt erlauben" bleibt es doch lobenswert, denn sich etwas erlauben können ist ja noch lange nicht hinreichend dafür, es wirklich zu tun).


M. E. labert Jansen dummes Zeug und wirft Dinge zusammen, die nichts miteinander zu tun haben. Was aber meint er wirklich? Er will Geld für Schreibtisch-Jobs. Vermutlich muss man, um dass Ziel zu erreichen, bei den Politikern, die auch keine Ahnung haben, nicht besser argumentieren als Jansen. Es ist natürlich viel angenehmer am Schreibtisch zu sitzen - im Winter heimelig warm bei Hitze klimatisiert und mit Sicherheit trocken - als sich der Kriminalität außerhalb zu stellen. Wäre ich Polizist, ich würde mich sofort um die Verbrecherjagd im Internet bewerben. Ich war nämlich nie sonderlich gut zu Fuss und meine herausragenste "sportliche Leistung" bestand in einem Kommentar zum 3.000m-Lauf: "man ist dann 7 1/2 mal da, wo man hin wollte!" Also 'ran an den PC, surfen bis die Augen eckig werden, Videoüberwachung und ggf. - so wie in England - auch schon 'mal Leute per Lautsprecher verwarnen: "Sie, ja Sie mit der blauen Jacke am Strassenrand! Heben Sie sofort den Kaugummi wieder auf !"  Das ist bequem, die Chancen körperlich unbeschadet und ohne lästigen Publikumskontakt die Pensionsgrenze zu erreichen sind ausgesprochen gut; was will man mehr? 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



drboe schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich viel angenehmer am Schreibtisch zu sitzen - im Winter heimelig warm bei Hitze klimatisiert und mit Sicherheit trocken - als sich der Kriminalität außerhalb zu stellen. Wäre ich Polizist, ich würde mich sofort um die Verbrecherjagd im Internet bewerben.



Unabhängig davon, dass Du in einzelnen Teilen Deines Postings durchaus Recht hast bin bin ich eigentlich was besseres von Dir gewohnt als eine solche, von keiner Fachkenntnis getrübte, pauschale Aussage.


----------



## drboe (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon, dass Du in einzelnen Teilen Deines Postings durchaus Recht hast bin bin ich eigentlich was besseres von Dir gewohnt als eine solche, von keiner Fachkenntnis getrübte, pauschale Aussage.


Heiko, ohne das hier nun lang auszuwälzen: Wenn ich den ersten Teil Deiner Bemerkung aufgreife und dann auf meinen Post sehe, so frage ich mich, was Dich eigentlich stört. Dass Jansen Dinge durcheinanderwirft ist offensichtlich und wurde von Dir schon festgestellt. Das solches Lamento weniger die Öffentlichkeit adressiert als die Geld verteilenden Politiker, ist gewiß nicht originell, dennoch richtig und gilt erkennbar auch hier. Der Trend zu Schreibtischjobs (auch bei der Polizei) besteht und meine Skizze der möglichen Motivation basiert u. a. auf Aussagen mir bekannter Kriminalkommisare (von denen ich auch den schönen Ausdruck "Tintenpisser" gelernt habe). Wenn ich auch kein Insider bin, heisst das nicht, dass keine Sachkenntnis vorhanden ist. Und selbst wenn: schließlich gilt das auch für die Entscheider in der Politik. Wenn man sich dann bei der Argumentation um mehr Geld so wenig bemüht wie Jansen, so ist es wohl naheliegend anzunehmen, dass nach dessen Erfahrungen mehr Mühe gar nicht erforderlich ist. Videoüberwachung haben wir hier übrigens in jeder Bahn, bereits in vielen Bussen und auf öffenlichen Plätzen. Forderungen nach Ausweitung derselben gibt es fast jede Woche und es ist absehbar - siehe England - wo das letztlich hinführt. Zusammen mit den anderen Überwachungs- und Kontrollmaßnahmen nämlich geradewegs dahin, wo ich diesen Staat auf keinen Fall haben will.

Was bleibt? Ach ja, der Sport. Die Platzrunde kommt auf 400m. Rechne es nach.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



drboe schrieb:


> Der Trend zu Schreibtischjobs (auch bei der Polizei) besteht und meine Skizze der möglichen Motivation basiert u. a. auf Aussagen mir bekannter Kriminalkommisare (von denen ich auch den schönen Ausdruck "Tintenpisser" gelernt habe).


Das ist genau der Punkt meiner Kritik. Du wirfst unterschwellig undifferenziert jedem Polizisten vor, er schiele nur nach einem Schreibtischjob. Und das ist schlicht falsch.
Fakt ist, dass diese "Schreibtischjobs" immer seltener werden. Es gibt in bestimmten Bereichen etliche solche Stellen, dort wo die eigentliche Polizeiarbeit gemacht wird, sterben sie aber aus.
War es früher noch so, dass man irgendwann einem Streifenpolizisten (mit 50 Jahren oder so) mal einen Tagesdienstposten geben konnte, damit sich der Fast-Senior nicht mehr mit den 20jährigen Ladendieben herumstreiten muß (die ihm in der Regel körperlich eh überlegen sind), gehen heute immer mehr mit 60 Jahren aus dem Schichtdienst in Pension. Hier in der Gegend kann man immer öfter 100 bis 110 Jahre Lebenserfahrung zusammen auf Streife sehen. Und: den 50jährigen kann man in der Regel für den Bereich der Internetermittlung auch nicht brauchen weil  er sich damit nicht auskennt.
Die Politik schielt danach, möglichst viele erkennbare Polizisten auf die Straße zu bringen um das subjektive Sicherheitsgefühl der Bevölkerung zu heben, notwendig werden aber gleichzeitig immer mehr ermittelnde Jobs.
Die ungenaue Gewerkschaftsdarstellung ist so dümmlich wie notwendig (weil die Politiker das sonst auch nicht verstehen), wenn man aber drüber diskutieren will, dann sollte man das etwas umfassender sehen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*

Also mal langsam.

@viele Themen durcheinander mischen
Jansens Aussagen fielen auf einer Konferenz, die ein bestimmtes Thema hatte


> Die 6. Fachkonferenz des Deutschen Städte- und Gemeindbundes
> „Bürgernahe Sicherheitskommunikation für Städte und Gemeinden“ am
> 6. Juni in Berlin, die zum zweiten Mal mit der Alcatel-Lucent Stiftung zusammen veranstaltet wird, will sich der Stärkung der Sicherheit in Deutschland, den Anforderungen an eine verlässliche Sicherheitskommunikation und der Sicherheit für Gemeinden in besonderem Maße annehmen. Neben dem Austausch aktueller Informationen über Fragen der kommunalen Sicherheit stehen die aktive Auseinandersetzung mit dem vielschichtigen und komplizierten Thema und die Suche nach praktikablen Lösungsansätzen für den Bürger im Vordergrund der Tagung.


Er nahm dabei an einer Podiumsdiskussion zum Thema 





> Anforderungen an eine sichere und integrierte Sicherheitskommunikation in Deutschland


 teil.
http://www.isb-ag.de/de/aktuelles/news/FlyerSicherheit-3.pdf

Dass das von mir herausgepickte Thema gar nicht das Thema der Veranstaltung war, habe ich vielleicht nicht deutlich genug herausgestellt. 

Der Heiseartikel bringt eine Zusammenfassung dieser Podiumsdiskussion und schreibt darüber eine Überschrift, die mich aufmerksam werden ließ.



> Kripo fühlt sich inkompetent im Kampf gegen Cybercrime



Jansens plakative Sätze wie der vom "Internet als Fernuni der Verbrecher" wurden in der Vergangenheit von Schäuble aufgegriffen (so erscheint zumindest der zeitliche Ablauf nach google) und gleich assimiliert zu einer Argumentation im Sinne von Schäubles... naja, nennen wir es mal... "Gedankengut"... :stumm:
Jansen tritt aber als Kritiker Schäubles auf und ich denke, dass er im Prinzip meint, was ich hier zum Thema gemacht habe: *Die Polizei braucht nicht neue Gesetze, sondern neue Konzepte*. Das findet meine vollste Zustimmung, was insofern einzuschränken ist, als ich kein "Insider" bin.


> Jansen kritisierte, Schäuble fordere in atemberaubendem Tempo immer neue Gesetze, *während der Sicherheitsapparat gleichzeitig aber eine alarmierend marode Struktur aufweise*. Schäuble müsse sofort die "politischen Spielchen" einstellen und seine Hausaufgaben machen, sagte er der "Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung".
> *Die Politik gaukle den Bürgern eine Wehrhaftigkeit des Staates vor, die es in Wirklichkeit nicht gebe.* Das Bundeskriminalamt, die Länderpolizeien und die Geheimdienste arbeiteten immer noch nebeneinander her. *Schäuble solle eine wissenschaftlich fundierte Nutzenanalyse der bestehenden Sicherheitsgesetze vorlegen, ehe er immer Neues verlange.*





> Was aber meint er wirklich? Er will Geld für Schreibtisch-Jobs.


Dein flammender Vortrag gegen "Sesselpupser" und Deine für mich nicht nachvollziehbare Kritik daran, dass eine bessere Ausstattung der Polizei im Bereich Internetkriminalitätsbekämpfung *natürlich* zur Einstellung von "Sesselpupsern" führen würde (dafür braucht man keine Leute, die 7 1/2 Platzrunden laufen und danach locker lächelnd zwei randalierende Zuschauer unter Einsatz fortgeschrittener asiatischer Kampfsporttechniken unter Kontrolle kriegen) ärgert mich ein wenig. Ich denke, Du tust ihm hier Unrecht


Davon abgesehen, dass ich heute nur zu gerne einer dieser "Sesselpupser " wäre, die mit glasigen Augen in Monitore starren und aus der Datenflut des Internets Fasern eines roten Fadens picken und es sehr bedauere, mich aus politischen Gründen in der Phase der beruflichen Entscheidungsfindung  so fern ab von etwas platziert habe, was mir Zugang dahin verschaffen würde, bleibt natürlich festzuhalten, dass selbst "Internetpolizisten" wohl das Gros ihrer Zeit damit verbringen würden, "ganz normale" Polizeiarbeit zu verrichten. Und bei der Kriminalpolizei arbeiten halt eher die "Wühler" als die Streifenpolizisten. Einfach zu sagen 





> Es ist natürlich viel angenehmer am Schreibtisch zu sitzen - im Winter heimelig warm bei Hitze klimatisiert und mit Sicherheit trocken - als sich der Kriminalität außerhalb zu stellen.


 ist doch wohl etwas unfair. Ob der eine Job angenehmer ist als der andere, das ist doch nicht die Frage - denn notwendig sind sicher beide Arten von Polizeiarbeit. Vielleicht vermischt Du hier ja auch ein wenig?
(Das überschneidet sich jetzt etwas mit Heiko, ich tippe wohl langsamer  )


> Die Politik schielt danach, möglichst viele erkennbare Polizisten auf die Straße zu bringen um das subjektive Sicherheitsgefühl der Bevölkerung zu heben, notwendig werden aber gleichzeitig immer mehr ermittelnde Jobs.
> Die ungenaue Gewerkschaftsdarstellung ist so dümmlich wie notwendig (weil die Politiker das sonst auch nicht verstehen), wenn man aber drüber diskutieren will, dann sollte man das etwas umfassender sehen...


 Heiko braucht aber halt auch weniger Worte als ich - ich bin halt doch von der philosophischen Fakultät :saint:


----------



## Heiko (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Jansen tritt aber als Kritiker Schäubles auf und ich denke, dass er im Prinzip meint, was ich hier zum Thema gemacht habe: *Die Polizei braucht nicht neue Gesetze, sondern neue Konzepte*.



Das stimmt teilweise.
Die Probleme gerade im Onlinebereich sind vielschichtig. Nur mal so lose aufgezählt:

Bei vielen Straftaten erschöpft sich die Polizeiarbeit darauf, festzustellen, dass der Täter im Ausland sitzt
Speicherfristen bei Providern werden unterschiedlich gehandhabt. Dem Bürger ist nur schwer vermittelbar, dass das nicht so klar erkennbar bzw. eindeutig geregelt ist.
Die Bürger gehen in der Regel viel zu spät zur Polizei. Wenn jemand, der im Oktober betrogen wurde, im April Anzeige erstattet, dann ist das nicht sehr zeitnah.
Der Apparat tut sich mit den bisweilen sehr langwierigen Ermittlungen sehr schwer.
(...)
Die Gesetze würden reichen, wenn man die Sache in manchen Bereichen nicht sehr halbherzig angehen würde.


----------



## johinos (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



drboe schrieb:


> Was aber meint er wirklich? Er will Geld für Schreibtisch-Jobs.


Dafür steht dieser Verein eigentlich weniger: Die 37 Forderungen des BDK

Und tut auch selbst was:  Seminar "Tatort Internet" 

Nicht nur, dass die Mitglieder ihren monatlichen Beitrag leisten, sie zahlen auch noch für ihre eigene Fortbildung. Ausgebucht. 

Und wo außer am Schreibtisch vor dem Monitor sollen die ihr Können und ihre Motivation einbringen? Steuerzahler dankt's, dass drboe das nicht zu entscheiden hat.




			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> (...)


Darunter fällt auch:

Anzeigenerstattung bei unkundigen Ansprechpartnern
Zwangsweise, denn wer Internet und Computer nicht als Hobby hat, woher soll der das Wissen haben? Auf der Straße braucht er es nicht, da muss er anderes wissen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



> Verankerung des Schutzes vor Kriminalität als Staatsziel in der Verfassung.


:dafuer:


----------



## technofreak (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*

Und wenn ich mir den Zorn aller mitlesenden Gesetzeshüter zuziehe, das ist nichts  als eine  völlig  hohle  Phrase 
Damit kann auch Schäuble seine  Utopien rechtfertigen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



technofreak schrieb:


> Damit kann *auch* Schäuble seine  Utopien rechtfertigen.


leider richtig. Aber Grund, auf richtige Forderungen zu verzichten?


----------



## Heiko (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



technofreak schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir den Zorn aller mitlesenden Gesetzeshüter zuziehe, das ist nichts  als eine  völlig  hohle  Phrase
> Damit kann auch Schäuble seine  Utopien rechtfertigen.


Nein, eine hohle Phrase ist das nicht. Das ist die Generalvollmacht für staatlich legitimierten Verfolgungswahn.


----------



## johinos (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Nein, eine hohle Phrase ist das nicht. Das ist die Generalvollmacht für staatlich legitimierten Verfolgungswahn.


Der ist doch schon Gesetz: Die Behörden und Beamten des Polizeidienstes haben Straftaten zu erforschen und alle keinen Aufschub gestattenden Anordnungen zu treffen, um die Verdunkelung der Sache zu verhüten.


----------



## technofreak (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Nein, eine hohle Phrase ist das nicht. Das ist die Generalvollmacht für staatlich legitimierten Verfolgungswahn.


So meinte ich das. Etwas was hohl ist, kann beliebig besetzt werden und darum geht es in der gesamten Forderung nach *noch mehr* Schnüffelbefugnis. 
Frei von jeder gesetzlichen oder richterlichen Beschränkung/Aufsicht  Freibriefe zu bekommen, um beliebig agieren zu können. Die geistige Verwandschaft zu Überwachungsstaaten, die wir bei uns überwunden glaubten, ist fatal und unübersehbar.


----------



## johinos (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*

Hat aber jetzt mit Aka-Aka's Thema nichts mehr zu tun, gehört dahin.


----------



## technofreak (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*

Die Themen  lassen sich nicht trennen. Polizeiarbeit bewegt sich  (oder sollte sich zumindest ..........)  im Rahmen  dessen (bewegen) , was  Volksvertreter wie zum Beispiel die Länderkammer  absegnen .
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/90874


> Bundesrat fordert Ausweitung der TK-Überwachung



Polizei ist nach meiner  Kenntnissen nicht befugt Gesetze  zu erlassen. Ob und wie sie die auslegt, ist in vielen Fällen diskussionbedürftig.

Es dürfte (so hoffe ich) noch Polizeiangehörige geben, die nicht dem (irrationalen) Überwachungswahn verfallen sind


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*

Heiko, technofreak - was hat denn die Diskussion um den "Überwachungsstaat" damit zu tun, dass es im Internet ermittlungstechnisch unglaublich viele Defizite gibt? 
Ich habe doch gleich in meinem ersten Posting darauf hingewiesen, dass es mir hier um ein anderes Thema geht.


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Dass er selbst manchmal, wie bei seinem Ausspruch "Das Internet entwickelt sich zur Fernuniversität von Straftätern und Terroristen" Wasser auf die Mühlen unseres Innenministers schüttet, der so etwas gerne in seinem (un-?)Sinne aufgreift (siehe auch heise), ist mir schon bekannt (und sollte nicht die Diskussion um obige Ausführungen beeinträchtigen)


Vor lauter berechtigter Empörung über Schäubles [... [Gedankengut] :stumm:] darf man doch nicht übersehen, dass in viel zu vielen Bereichen nicht *zu viel* ermittelt wird, sondern *zu wenig*.

Für dieses Forum hier wäre der Verbraucherschutz zu nennen, für einen eher "gesamtpolitischen"  Zusammenhang der Kampf gegen Organisierte Kriminalität
http://www.juergen-roth.com/dokumente/ermittelnverboten.pdf

wie [ironie] genial [/ironie] ist eigentlich dieser Schäuble, dass er mit seinem [... [Gedankengut] :stumm:] Diskussionen fernsteuern kann


----------



## technofreak (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> wie genial ist eigentlich dieser Schäuble, dass er mit seinem [... [Gedankengut] :stumm:] Diskussionen fernsteuern kann


was hat das mit Genialität zu tun? Eine mäßig begabte Hotelerbin erzeugt  mit ihrem
 unterbrochenen  Knastaufenthalt wesentlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit (leider) 
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,487599,00.html


----------



## drboe (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Das ist genau der Punkt meiner Kritik. Du wirfst unterschwellig undifferenziert jedem Polizisten vor, er schiele nur nach einem Schreibtischjob. Und das ist schlicht falsch.


Hoppala! Daher also weht der Wind. Ich versichere Dir, dass ich schon zu unterscheiden weiß zwischen denen, die in der Regel die Arbeit machen, und denen die in der Öffentlichkeit das Maul aufreissen, politische Statements abgeben usw. Zumal eher erstere zu meinem Bekanntenkreis zählen. 



Heiko schrieb:


> Die Politik schielt danach, möglichst viele erkennbare Polizisten auf die Straße zu bringen um das subjektive Sicherheitsgefühl der Bevölkerung zu heben,


Die Polizei, soweit sie sich organisiert artikuliert, macht dabei doch willig mit. Z. B. bei der (sicher notwendigen) Modernisierung der Uniformen. Der wurde von einem Farbwechsel begleitet. Und der führt dazu, dass es - wegen der für viele Bürger ungewohnten Farbe - so aussieht, als ob mehr Polizei unterwegs wäre. Es sind  aber eher weniger. Dass die Mützen der neuen Uniformen aussehen, als ob man sie einem amerikanischen Fernsehcop vom Kopf gerissen hätte, nur am Rande.



Heiko schrieb:


> notwendig werden aber gleichzeitig immer mehr ermittelnde Jobs.


Darüber läßt sich streiten. Es ist doch klar, dass man nie 100% aller Straftaten aufklären kann. Die jährlich mit viel Tamtam publizierten Berichte zeigen m. E. nicht, dass man sich heute unsicherer fühlen muss, als vor 40-50 Jahren. Aber es gelingt immer wieder das Gefühl von Unsicherheit zu verbreiten. Wem nützt das eigentlich? Ich wende mich auch nicht gegen eine gute Ausstattung der Polizei. Aber diese Gläubigkeit, dass ein hoher und immer höherer Technikeinsatz proportional oder sogar überproportional Ermittlungserfolge nach sich zieht, ist nachgerade niedlich, auch für mich, der ich sicher eine hohe Technikaffinität besitze. Und die Überwachungsphantasien werden von sehr ähnlichen Überlegungen genährt. Technokraten fangen aber keine Gauner. Wer heute auf dem Bahnsteig oder vor dem Bahnhof überfallen wird, hat vielerorts gute Chancen, dass dies Ereignis auf Video aufgenommen wird. Dass ihm das etwas nützt, wenn ihm z. B. ein Messer zwischen die Rippen fährt, bezweifle ich, selbst wenn man den oder die Täter anhand der Aufnahmen fassen sollte - was nicht einmal sicher ist. Früher war Personal da und von Überfällen auf dem Gelände des Bahnhofs habe ich praktisch nie gehört. Und ich war schon immer viel mit dem ÖPNV unterwegs. Nun folgt das Gleiche im öffentlichen Raum, auf Plätzen, Strassen usw. D. h., die Polizei zieht sich de facto aus dem öffentlichen Raum zurück, zugleich erzeugt die Politik mit der Technikdiskussion in den Medien und der erwähnten neuen Kleidung vorübergehend allerdings den gegenteiligen Eindruck. Mir ist der Preis für diese Show-Effekte einfach zu hoch. 



Heiko schrieb:


> Die ungenaue Gewerkschaftsdarstellung ist so dümmlich wie notwendig (weil die Politiker das sonst auch nicht verstehen), wenn man aber drüber diskutieren will, dann sollte man das etwas umfassender sehen...


Ich bezweifle nach wie vor, dass massive Simplifizierung, noch dazu wenn man sie an die Öffentlichkeit trägt, der Sache, die man vertritt, wirklich und auf Dauer nützt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Jansens plakative Sätze wie der vom "Internet als Fernuni der Verbrecher" wurden in der Vergangenheit von Schäuble aufgegriffen (so erscheint zumindest der zeitliche Ablauf nach google) und gleich assimiliert zu einer Argumentation im Sinne von Schäubles... naja, nennen wir es mal... "Gedankengut"... :stumm:


Wer so dumme Formulierungen absondert, muss sich wohl nicht wundern, wenn er zitiert wird. Es ist auch kaum zu belegen, dass Jansens dabei einen anderen Tenor verfolgt, als z. B. Schäuble.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Jansen tritt aber als Kritiker Schäubles auf


Vorsicht! Kritik an Schäuble heisst sicher nicht, dass sich die Ziele grundsätzlich unterscheiden. Auch Jansen will eine Aufhebung der Trennung von Polizei und Geheimdiensten und behauptet, dass der Staat nicht wehrhaft sei. Er setzt ggf. leicht andere Schwerpunkte, das Ziel ist aber m. E. das Gleiche.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Dein flammender Vortrag gegen "Sesselpupser" und Deine für mich nicht nachvollziehbare Kritik daran, dass eine bessere Ausstattung der Polizei im Bereich Internetkriminalitätsbekämpfung *natürlich* zur Einstellung von "Sesselpupsern" führen würde (dafür braucht man keine Leute, die 7 1/2 Platzrunden laufen und danach locker lächelnd zwei randalierende Zuschauer unter Einsatz fortgeschrittener asiatischer Kampfsporttechniken unter Kontrolle kriegen) ärgert mich ein wenig. Ich denke, Du tust ihm hier Unrecht


Ich bezweifle einfach, dass die simple Gleichung mehr Geld|Technik|Ressourcen = mehr Sicherheit aufgeht. Ich behaupte, dass nicht einmal ansatzweise geklärt ist, welchen Anteil die sogn. Internetkriminalität überhaupt besitzt. Und von einem Konsens, welche Kriminalitätsformen vordringlich zu bekämpfen sind, sind wir sicher nicht nur wegen der unvollständigen Datenlage weit entfernt. Aber es ist ungemein populär die steigende  Internetkriminalität öffentlich darzustellen und ihr ein ungeheures Bedrohungspotential zu attestieren. Ob das stimmt, fragt kaum jemand. Fakten? Eher Fehlanzeige.

M. Boettcher


----------



## johinos (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



drboe schrieb:


> Aber es ist ungemein populär die steigende  Internetkriminalität öffentlich darzustellen und ihr ein ungeheures Bedrochungspotential zu attestieren. Ob das stimmt, fragt kaum jemand. Fakten? Eher Fehlanzeige.


Gewollte Fehlanzeige. Fakten sind nicht gewünscht, sie würden Handlungszwang mit sich bringen. In der Kriminalstatistik werden die Fälle nicht gezählt, bei denen der Täter im Ausland handelte, aus http://www.bka.de/pks/pks2006/c.pdf - S. 19:
_Ist der Ort der Handlung nicht feststellbar, so ist "Tatort unbekannt" im bearbeitenden Bundesland zu erfassen, *wenn kein Auslandstatort vorliegt*._ 

Dann wird nämlich überhaupt nicht gezählt - und wenn der Täter auf Mallorca oder in Dänemark oder Miami wohnt, die IP im Mail-Header oder im Logfile zur DDos-oder Hack-Attacke nach Korea führt: Auslandstat, sorry, kein Fall für Statistik = keine Kriminalität. Blüm würde sagen: "Die Bürger sind sicher."

Natürlich muss gefragt werden, ob das stimmt. Und wer kann das wissen, wenn schon keine Statistik geführt werden soll? Natürlich, die da.


----------



## Insider (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*



johinos schrieb:


> Natürlich, die da.


@ Jo, lass dass doch bitte sein. PKS verstehen nicht mal die die es wirklich betrifft, geschweige denn Otto Normalo. Da ist doch alles nur Augenwischerei - wer zu letzt lacht, lacht am besten. Blöd nur, das es bald nichts mehr zu lachen gibt (wenn es so weiter geht).


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: 1,2,3 - wo ist die Polizei? Hier jedenfalls nicht?*

P(olizeiliche) K(riminal) S(tatistiken)


----------

